# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  یه سوال عجیب! تو آزمونها و کنکور سوالا رو با مداد یا مداد نوکی یا...جواب دادید ؟

## pourya78

یه سوال عجیب! تو آزمونها و کنکور سوالا رو با مداد یا مداد نوکی یامداد آزمون گاج یا ....جواب دادید ؟
هر کی دوست داشت جواب بده ....

----------


## Neo.Healer

من آزمونای قلم با مداد فشاری
گاهی برای عمومیا مداد معمولی
کنکورم مدار فشاری و مداد آزمون گاج

----------


## marzie_

مداد b6 :Yahoo (117):

----------


## pourya78

> من آزمونای قلم با مداد فشاری
> گاهی برای عمومیا مداد معمولی
> کنکورم مدار فشاری و مداد آزمون گاج


فشاری همون نوکی هست ؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (21): 
توکنکور دوتا رو چجوری استفاده کردی؟؟؟ :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Dmz.official

آره یکم عجیبه سوال  :Yahoo (94): 
فقط سمت این مداد آزمون گاج نرو یه نظر سنجی رو باهاش زدم کل صفحه رو پر میکرد و وقت بیشتری هم میگرفت  :Yahoo (21): 
سوالارو با مدادفشاری جواب بده که بتونی تمیز جواب هارو بنویسی و با مداد معمولی پر کن 
در ضمن ببین با چی راحتی یکی بود با خودکار آبی و قرمز میرفت سر جلسه  :Yahoo (21):  و سوالارو با خودکار حل میکرد و علامت میذاشت و با مداد پر میکرد ( وقتی جا کم میاورد با رنگ دیگه روش می نوشت  :Yahoo (94):  )
ولی خوب کار هر کسی نیست  :Yahoo (94): 
موفق باشید

----------


## Churchill

مداد  فقط ببرید سر جلسه حالا چه کنکور چه آزمون 
مشکی نرم دقت کنید طراحی نباشه شبیه ذغال و اینا که زود پودر میشه بریزه

----------


## Raha..sh

> یه سوال عجیب! تو آزمونها و کنکور سوالا رو با مداد یا مداد نوکی یامداد آزمون گاج یا ....جواب دادید ؟
> هر کی دوست داشت جواب بده ....


من خودم تو تمام آزمونهای کانون با اتود هم راه حل مینوشتم هم پر میکردم
ولی برا کنکور از چند نفر شنیدم چون اتود یخورده ممکنه کمرنگ بشه، دستگاه نمیخونه
برا همین راه حل رو با اتود مینوشتم و پاسخبرگ رو با مداد پر کردم...آنچنان وقتی هم نمیگیره چون تو دستات فقط همین دوتاست( من پاک کن رو به گردنم آویزون کردم)

----------


## pourya78

نظرتون به مداد آزمون گاج چیهههههه؟

----------


## Ali_Alfred

> نظرتون به مداد آزمون گاج چیهههههه؟


خوب بود راضیم ازش

----------


## seven

من کلن با اتود کار میکردم چه تو آزمونها چ خود کنکور.....مدادگاج چیه دیگ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> فشاری همون نوکی هست ؟؟؟؟؟
> توکنکور دوتا رو چجوری استفاده کردی؟؟؟


آره 
مثلا برای زیست که دونه دونه وارد نمیکردم و یه صفحه رو یجا وارد میکردم از مال گاج
برای عمومیا که دیگه نمیخواستم هی مداد عوض کنم با نوکی

----------


## pourya78

> من کلن با اتود کار میکردم چه تو آزمونها چ خود کنکور.....مدادگاج چیه دیگ


آره خودمم با همون راحت ترم با اتود . همینجوری میخواستم نظرا رو ببینم  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Destiny hope

من کلا با مداد فشاری مینوشتم و پر میکردم.اما بهتره عادت کنید با مداد معمولی hb بزنین.

----------


## Mehran123

اتود براي دخترا خوبه
من يه مداد hb ميگرفتم مث وحشي ها حمله ميكردم به سوالا اخه اتود باعث ميشد بخام تميز بنويسم وقتم گرفته ميشد

----------


## Mehran1378

ذغال!
محکم
پر رنگ
مردونه

----------


## seven

> اتود براي دخترا خوبه
> من يه مداد hb ميگرفتم مث وحشي ها حمله ميكردم به سوالا اخه اتود باعث ميشد بخام تميز بنويسم وقتم گرفته ميشد


اتودواسه دخترا خوبه :Yahoo (21): 
تمییز نویسی ک خیلی خوبه من خیلی از شلخته و کثیف نوشتن ضربه خوردم

----------


## Reza.k

> یه سوال عجیب! تو آزمونها و کنکور سوالا رو با مداد یا مداد نوکی یامداد آزمون گاج یا ....جواب دادید ؟
> هر کی دوست داشت جواب بده ....


سلام
من محاسبات رو با اتود(مداد نوکی :Yahoo (94): ) انجام میدادم که هم جای کمتری میگرفت و نیازی به تراشیدن نداشت و ریز تر هم میشد نوشت که چرک نویس کمتری نیاز داشته باشی و فقط برای پر کردن گزینه از مداد استفاده میکردم

----------


## pourya78

> سلام
> من محاسبات رو با اتود(مداد نوکی) انجام میدادم که هم جای کمتری میگرفت و نیازی به تراشیدن نداشت و ریز تر هم میشد نوشت که چرک نویس کمتری نیاز داشته باشی و فقط برای پر کردن گزینه از مداد استفاده میکردم


پر کردن چرا از اتود نه ؟؟؟؟؟؟/

----------


## reza2018

> یه سوال عجیب! تو آزمونها و کنکور سوالا رو با مداد یا مداد نوکی یامداد آزمون گاج یا ....جواب دادید ؟
> هر کی دوست داشت جواب بده ....


مداد فشاری...البته قبل ازمون همیشه 2تا نوک کامل میذارم که مشکلا پیش نیاد

----------


## Reza.k

> پر کردن چرا از اتود نه ؟؟؟؟؟؟/


اولین دلیل که برای خودم هم اتفاق افتاد سوراخ شدن گزینه هست(که بستگی به اعصاب هم داره :Yahoo (4): )
و دومینش که مشاورمون میگفت این که برای تصحیح پاسخ برگ مثل اسکنه و نور به اون میتابه و گزینه ای که با اتود پر شده اگه دقت کرده باشید درخشان تره و بازتاب نور رو داره(مداد اینطوری نیست و میتونید امتحان کنید) و ممکنه گزینه شما خونده نشه(البته یکم تخیلیه این دلیل  :Yahoo (4): و برا من که اوایل آزمونا از اتود استفاده میکردم برا پر کردن گزینه این اتفاق نیفتاد)

----------


## pourya78

> اولین دلیل که برای خودم هم اتفاق افتاد سوراخ شدن گزینه هست(که بستگی به اعصاب هم داره)
> و دومینش که مشاورمون میگفت این که برای تصحیح پاسخ برگ مثل اسکنه و نور به اون میتابه و گزینه ای که با اتود پر شده اگه دقت کرده باشید درخشان تره و بازتاب نور رو داره(مداد اینطوری نیست و میتونید امتحان کنید) و ممکنه گزینه شما خونده نشه(البته یکم تخیلیه این دلیل و برا من که اوایل آزمونا از اتود استفاده میکردم برا پر کردن گزینه این اتفاق نیفتاد)


نه والا من میزدم کل ازمونا هم حل سوال با اتود هم پر کردن و برگه پاسخ برگ رو هنگام جواب دادن روی برگه سوال میزارم که زیرش کلفت باشه و سولاخ نشه ....

----------


## pourya78

> مداد فشاری...البته قبل ازمون همیشه 2تا نوک کامل میذارم که مشکلا پیش نیاد


مگه میشه دوتا نوک همزمان داخل اتود باشه ؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## 76farshad

من با خودکار حل میکردم، با مداد معمولی پر میکردم پاسخبرگو، البته اواخر مداد گاجو خریدم برا پر کردن ک چیز عجیبی نبود

----------


## marzie_

منم بعضی درسا مث ریاضی رو با خودکار حل میکنم اصلا با مداد نمیتونم :Yahoo (117): 


> آره یکم عجیبه سوال 
> فقط سمت این مداد آزمون گاج نرو یه نظر سنجی رو باهاش زدم کل صفحه رو پر میکرد و وقت بیشتری هم میگرفت 
> سوالارو با مدادفشاری جواب بده که بتونی تمیز جواب هارو بنویسی و با مداد معمولی پر کن 
> در ضمن ببین با چی راحتی یکی بود با خودکار آبی و قرمز میرفت سر جلسه  و سوالارو با خودکار حل میکرد و علامت میذاشت و با مداد پر میکرد ( وقتی جا کم میاورد با رنگ دیگه روش می نوشت  )
> ولی خوب کار هر کسی نیست 
> موفق باشید

----------


## Zealous

> نظرتون به مداد آزمون گاج چیهههههه؟


خوبه.من که راضیم.

----------


## Django

مرسی مفید بود.
از فردا نظر سنجی:
مداد آزمون گاج بگیریم یا الگو؟  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Zealous

> مگه میشه دوتا نوک همزمان داخل اتود باشه ؟


معلومه که میشه .من خودم همیشه بالای 4 تا نوک میگذارم.اینجوری نمیخواد نگران تمام شدن نوک وسط نوشتن باشم.
پ ن:منظور ما مخزن مداد نوکی هست.

----------


## yasser0411

من از مداد فشاری استفاده میکردم دوتا کنکورم رو هم با آون زدم مشکلی هم پیش نیومد فقط عادت کنید از اول یه چیز رو انتخاب کنید و تا روز کنکور رو با اون بزنید
همچنین حداکٍثر نوع مدادتون b2 باشه جو زده نشید برید b8 بگیرید b8 خیلی نرمه و قشنگ سیاه پر میکنه اما مشکل اینه که خیلی راحت بعد رنگ کردن پخش میشه یعنی اگه دست تون به پاسخ نامه بخوره باید فاتحه آزمون رو خوند

----------


## M.javaddd

الهه ی حاشیه در یونان باستان  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*این تاپیک واسه شوخی زده شده دیگه , مگه نه ؟ 
*

----------


## pourya78

> الهه ی حاشیه در یونان باستان





> *این تاپیک واسه شوخی زده شده دیگه , مگه نه ؟ 
> *


تو این همه تاپیک یرمحتوا یدونه تاپیک حاشیه ای بد نیست !!!!!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## zahra_zahra

من عمومی ها رو با مداد میزدم ولی تخصصی ها رو با اتود حل می کردم بعدش با مداد وارد پاسخبرگ میکردم :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط pourya78


تو این همه تاپیک یرمحتوا یدونه تاپیک حاشیه ای بد نیست !!!!!!!!!!!!!



والا این تاپیک بیشتر از اینکه حاشیه باشه شبیه جوک هستش ... 
البته شما خودت از اساتید تاپیک های حاشیه ای زدن هستی , چیز جدیدی نیست
*

----------


## pourya78

> *
> 
> والا این تاپیک بیشتر از اینکه حاشیه باشه شبیه جوک هستش ... 
> البته شما خودت از اساتید تاپیک های حاشیه ای زدن هستی , چیز جدیدی نیست
> *


بگو بینم چه تاپیک حاشیه ای؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## amin1441

والا من تازه فهمیدم اتود چیه! همچنین قلم جادویی گاج و ....
من که از اول ابتدایی با ی مداد معمولی hb کار میکردم...
*واقعا چه دغدغه مهمی دارید خوشبحالتون!*

----------


## Polistr

عمومی ها رو با مداد B1
ه ترتیب ادبیات با B2
دین و زندگی با B3

خصوصی ها با B6 به بعد :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 
زیست رو دستگاه فقط B12 رو میخونه :Yahoo (94):

----------

